# Jr. Bass Buster are GIVING away a JONBOAT in 2010



## HAWGHUNNA (Feb 23, 2010)

The Jr. Bass Busters will be competing out of Jonboats twice in 2010. And they have landed a Sponsor "B & B Marine" is giving them a 14/36 Jonboat,trolling motor, and battery to be raffled off.

Tickets are being printed at this time, I will have them available at each Lil' Water Bassin' Tourney until the drawing is held. Prices will be announce here on this thread as soon as I get the tickets in hand.

The Jr. Bass Busters have once again asked for some help from us Jonboat Anglers with these events, if you are willing to use your boat and be a guide for one of the Jr. Bass Busters at one or both of the tournaments ...... Please Contact Mr. Roger Lock @ 678-231-9275.

The first tourney will be held ...... May 8th 2010 @ Black Shoals & The second event will be held on Lake Varner on September 18th 2010 (The Boat Package will given away on this date).

Mr. Lock is in charge of the Jr. Bass Busters events,and will readily be able to answer all questions concerning the tournaments and raffle alike.

I, along with Mr. Lock, and the Jr. Bass Busters would like to thank everyone for your help over the last 2 years, and hope to see you again this year ...... as the Jonboat Tournaments for these young anglers seem to be becoming very popular.


----------



## roym22 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hawghunna,

Shoot me an email. I will try to assist you. I am curious how many JR anglers you have in the JR Bass Busters. I am now the Youth Director for the Georgia BASS FED Nation. I would like to offer my asssistance with your Jr Anglers if you need any help. My son and I fish a adult/child tx at Kedron with you a few years back. 


Roy Mims
rmims@gabassfn.com


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Feb 24, 2010)

roym22 said:


> Hawghunna,
> 
> Shoot me an email. I will try to assist you. I am curious how many JR anglers you have in the JR Bass Busters. I am now the Youth Director for the Georgia BASS FED Nation. I would like to offer my asssistance with your Jr Anglers if you need any help. My son and I fish a adult/child tx at Kedron with you a few years back.
> 
> ...



Roy,

I remember you and your son puttin' a whippin' on us at Lake Kedron.

Please call Mr. Lock from the contact number above, I'm just trying to help him gather up some anglers to help with the tournaments ..... and to also sell some raffle tickets.

Roger Lock is the man to answer all of your question.

Thanks for offering your help buddy, it is much needed and appreciated.


----------



## fiquette (Feb 24, 2010)

Can any kid fish in this?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Mar 12, 2010)

fiquette said:


> Can any kid fish in this?



Please contact Mr. Lock.

I'm sure that the child must be a member of the Jr. Bass Busters.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Apr 30, 2010)

Hello fellow jonboat owners, 

Mr. Roger Lock called me today saying that the Jr. Bass Busters need around 5 more volunteers to take a child fishing at their Black Shoals tourney on May 8th.

If you are interested in helping these kids out with their jonboat tournament experience next Saturday, please contact Roger or myself.

Thanks,
Terry Lee - 678-283-7231


----------



## LIPS (May 4, 2010)

HAWGHUNNA, I will be glad to help on September 18th.  Is there a website where I can get info on this or just call Roger?


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (May 4, 2010)

I would like more infor on the junior bass deal.  Maybe I can get my grandkid interested in it.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (May 5, 2010)

LIPS, and wranglerjoe1968,

If you guys could ...... Please Contact Mr. Roger Lock @ 678-231-9275. Roger is in charge of the Jr. Bass Busters, and would love to hear from each of you.

Thanks guys.


----------

